# Holiday Stall Decorating Contests?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

This is a great idea! Take it from someone who goes crazy with Christmas decor for the barn the stall decorating is a giant pain. I do decorate the stalls but there isn't much you can do because the horses WILL eat it. Why not try a stocking decorating contest?

Prizes could be a horse training dvd....logo'd t-shirts, hats or mugs..


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

how about thumb tacks that they can install so holes won't be an issue? Maybe just decorate doors only so it is not strewn all over the place. 
Prizes
Horse treats, a nice brush, candy canes, wormer, free month of something you charge extra for like blanketing or turnout?


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Or what about some of that sticky/tacky stuff that you can use to stick stuff on and then peel it off?


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

AllegroAdante said:


> Or what about some of that sticky/tacky stuff that you can use to stick stuff on and then peel it off?


That's what we're using. We have a set of hooks that attach to the walls with sticky stuff. They hold well, but peel completely off when you're done. They can't hold really heavy things, but can still hold more than you might think.


----------

